# Questions about Kepler



## Toasty (Aug 24, 2016)

In the late 1500s or early 1600s, Kepler advocated the view that the sun is at the center of our solar and system and that the earth revolves around the sun. Did the Catholic Church declare Kepler a heretic? If not, why not? How are Kepler's views of the relationship between science and Scripture different from Galileo's views?


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2016)

He was Lutheran, not Catholic, so they had no jurisdiction over him (the Lutherans weren't keen on him either). 

His views were deemed heretical by the Roman church.


----------



## Toasty (Aug 24, 2016)

Edward said:


> He was Lutheran, not Catholic, so they had no jurisdiction over him (the Lutherans weren't keen on him either).
> 
> His views were deemed heretical by the Roman church.



That explains it. Thank you.


----------

